# Hack Turns Walkie Talkie Into HAM-FRS-GMRS-MARINE-BUSINESS Radio



## radiomaster

*Simple Hack Turns Your HT Into a HAM-FRS-GMRS-MARINE-BUSINESS Radio*

Why worry about which type of radio is best for emergency and prepper use, when you can have them all at once? In one radio. The secret is in the programming. 























You can turn even a cheap VHF/UHF HT walkie talkie into a super SHTF survival radio, that can talk to any other type of common radio. Whether you have a cheap Baofeng chinese radio or an expensive Kenwood, Yaesu, or Icom-- you can program it to be the swiss-army-knife of survivalist radios.








Download the file from RadioMaster Reports. Get the free software and follow the instructions. Unlock the full spectrum of your radio. Here is a list of 93 channels you will get.










As a starting point, the CSV file for Chirp software and its companion printable list contains a variety of useful frequencies for the Prepper and Survivalist radio user. To begin with, all FRS, GMRS, and MURS channels are programmed (both with and without the most common PL tone squelch). Highly recommended Prepper and SHTF Survival channels, well-known Prepper organizations' calling channels, Marine channels, along with Ham radio 2 meter simplex frequencies are included. Weather and Aircraft Distress channels are provided for receive-only purposes. For easier use, each channel has a corresponding abbreviated Channel Name that can be displayed on the radio instead of the frequency, selectable in some types of radios. The actual frequencies you can transmit on will depend on your radio's frequency specifications and whether you have hacked or modified it with an extended general coverage transmit mod.

Click here for more information about hacking your radio.

Is it really a hack? Or just a bit of programming? YMMV. :comptoss:

-RadioMaster

*Blog: RadioMaster Reports
Survivalist Communications 
Prepper Communications
SHTF Frequencies*


----------



## zombieresponder

I suspect that even moderate use of frequencies the internal amplifier was not designed for will cause failure of the unit.


----------



## radiomaster

*Frequency Range of a Cheap Radio*



zombieresponder said:


> I suspect that even moderate use of frequencies the internal amplifier was not designed for will cause failure of the unit.


:nuts: 
Don't be scared or superstitious. 
It's not going to "make the amplifier fail".

If you are really worried, just get a cheap Baofeng for under $50 bucks.
Radios like some models of the Baofeng are designed to cover 136-174 / 400-520 MHz without needing any frequency expansion modification.

After frequency expand modification, the transmit range is:
VHF 127.8 MHz - 176.0 MHz
UHF 383.5 MHz - 524.3 MHz










-RadioMaster

*Blog: RadioMaster Reports
Survivalist Communications 
Prepper Communications
SHTF Frequencies*


----------



## KB6XXX

radiomaster said:


> :nuts:
> Don't be scared or superstitious.
> It's not going to "make the amplifier fail".
> 
> If you are really worried, just get a cheap Baofeng for under $50 bucks.
> Radios like some models of the Baofeng are designed to cover 136-174 / 400-520 MHz without needing any frequency expansion modification.
> 
> -RadioMaster


Agreed, It's not going to "make the amplifier fail". EXAMPLE,.. MARS and CAP guy's (i am one) mod all of there rigs for out of band use and have no issues. The Baofeng HT is a good choice for a entry level multi band radio at a budget and I agree use the chirp software. I find myself using my Baofeng more than my much more expensive quad band Yaesu HT. And,..it will work on all the above mentioned bands without any hardware mods done just program it all in with the chirp software and Presto that is it...73...Matt


----------



## Onebigelf

Do you need the USB cable to reprogram the unit?

John


----------



## BillS

Have you verified that the hack works? it seems unlikely that it would work. It reminds me of the fake CD-ROM software that was supposed to turn your CD-ROM reader into a CD-ROM writer.


----------



## radiomaster

*Hack Turns Walkie Talkie Into HAM-FRS-GMRS-MARINE-BUSINESS Radio Reply to Thread*



BillS said:


> Have you verified that the hack works?


Yes, this works quite well. It has been tested on multiple types of radios by multiple users. :groupwave:

If you are not familiar with how this sort of radio programming works, perhaps you would be better off seeking out someone with technical skills to implement it for you. :comptoss:

Your results may vary, depending upon what type of radio you have, how you have hacked your radio, and how you implement the programming.

For more information on how to do this hackery, please see the *RadioMaster Reports* blog.


----------



## radiomaster

Onebigelf said:


> Do you need the USB cable to reprogram the unit?
> 
> John


Yes.

The program can't get into the radio without some connection between your computer and the radio.


----------



## Padre

I am not sure what this hack is supposed to do, but if you change the frequency skip rate on a Baofeng it can communicate with no problem with FRS and VHF marine... This is simple to do in the menu, no hack needed.


----------



## radiomaster

Padre said:


> Baofeng it can communicate with no problem with FRS and VHF marine... This is simple to do in the menu, no hack needed.




How long does it take you to manually enter 93 channels in your BaoFeng?


----------



## Pixelphoto

Yeah I wouldn't call this a hack at all. You don't need any special software to change the radio. Just program what frequencies you want into it and it works. No hack needed.


----------



## jehowe

radiomaster said:


> How long does it take you to manually enter 93 channels in your BaoFeng?


Manually, I'd say at minimum the better part of an hour to get them all in. But by all means get a programing cable, import the file into CHIRP, and let it handle the programming duties.


----------



## bkt

Yeah, I've verified it works fine on the Baofeng.

It's no secret, no mystery, and not a big deal...just program in frequencies for FRS, GMRS, Marine, whatever and you're good.

Whether or not you're *legal* operating this way is another matter. Receiving, you're fine. Transmitting, not so much. But yes, it does work.

Using a USB programming cable and software like chirp is the key. It's really easy to do this way.


----------



## eastofaustin

Question: FSR has a limit of 1 watt. We can certainly set a Baofeng on one watt. I mentioned my desire to program in other frequencies to another HAM and he said that anything used on FRS needed to be "type certified by the FCC, and that radios which could push more power could not be so certified. I realize that if/when SHTF, the rules are off, but does anyone know whether it is legal in the US to use a Baofeng or other multi-frequency HT on FRS at this time?


----------



## bkt

I don't think that's correct. According to the FCC (http://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/family-radio-service-frs), FRS is limited to half a watt. GMRS can go up to 5W. The UV-5R cannot transmit at half a watt so it is technically not legal to transmit on FRS frequencies with it. GMRS might also be technically illegal but at least you're within the specs for power.

Realistically, I'd be surprised if anyone got their undies in a wad if you used your Baofeng on FRS frequencies, particularly if you didn't use it constantly and you weren't stepping on others' comms.


----------



## Jim1590

Back in the late 90's early 2000's, the commercial ambulance service I worked for had 2 freqs. We had UHF for emergency dispatch from the municipality and VHF for the company. This meant 2 radios.

Those of us that wanted to, went to a certain electronics store next town over and got a Yaesu ft60? (been 15 years, not sure on model) for about $250. They would open it up and do something to the chip. Now we could receive and transmit on all the ranges. Illegal as hell since none of us had a ham license, but we never used those channels.

No clue what they did, but it worked great. Wished I kept it, but I sold it when I left the company.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Jim1590 said:


> Back in the late 90's early 2000's, the commercial ambulance service I worked for had 2 freqs. We had UHF for emergency dispatch from the municipality and VHF for the company. This meant 2 radios.
> 
> Those of us that wanted to, went to a certain electronics store next town over and got a Yaesu ft60? (been 15 years, not sure on model) for about $250. They would open it up and do something to the chip. Now we could receive and transmit on all the ranges. Illegal as hell since none of us had a ham license, but we never used those channels.
> 
> No clue what they did, but it worked great. Wished I kept it, but I sold it when I left the company.


I know it's after the fact but I would guess the only way that would have been illegal would be that the station you worked with didn't authorize you. Lots of groups use frequencies that fall under ham parameters, all the EMS and sheriffs office in my area use 155.575 which is in the HAM area and they don't have HAM licenses. MARS will let you use HF frequencies for a year without your general license for them anyway, actually I believe you primarily use military frequencies. Point being the lines get blurred some times depending on the use.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

I would not characterize this as a "hack" at all. Typically HTs are able to work on a much broader range of frequencies than advertised, particularly for reception as opposed to transmission. The limitation is often the antenna. You can program in all these frequencies, and many more, but how well they will work depends heavily on the antenna, the terrain, etc.

You can program the frequencies in with software or manually and give it a shot with your radio and it will either work or not.


----------



## Jim1590

The legality came in unlicensed users having ham radios. The company liked the idea because they did not have enough of both bands for every crew to have one. The medical dispatch was 450 something with a 5mhz step. The company was low around that 155. Been too long. The store that did it just told us never use a ham freq and all is fine. But this was back before steps were common knowledge and you got your freqs from the radio shack scanner book. Trunked was a pipe dream and encrypted was unheard of.


----------



## Geek999

Jim1590 said:


> The legality came in unlicensed users having ham radios. The company liked the idea because they did not have enough of both bands for every crew to have one. The medical dispatch was 450 something with a 5mhz step. The company was low around that 155. Been too long. The store that did it just told us never use a ham freq and all is fine. But this was back before steps were common knowledge and you got your freqs from the radio shack scanner book. Trunked was a pipe dream and encrypted was unheard of.


My point is not about licensing but what the radio is capable of. The radio will work and it doesn't need a "hack". That does not relieve you of licensing requirements. However, licensing is about transmitting. If you just want to listen, go ahead.


----------



## eastofaustin

What portion of the HAM band does 155.575 fall into? 2 meter goes from 144-148. 1.25 meters picks up again around 220 Mhz. U.S. HAMS have not standard privileges between 148 and 220 mhz. Granted some radios will receive (and transmit) on these frequencies, it doesn't make it legal. You might be able to argue operating outside of frequencies to save lives and property, but I don't think I'd want to give my call sign if I did.


----------



## Geek999

eastofaustin said:


> What portion of the HAM band does 155.575 fall into? 2 meter goes from 144-148. 1.25 meters picks up again around 220 Mhz. U.S. HAMS have not standard privileges between 148 and 220 mhz. Granted some radios will receive (and transmit) on these frequencies, it doesn't make it legal. You might be able to argue operating outside of frequencies to save lives and property, but I don't think I'd want to give my call sign if I did.


You are correct that 155.575 is not a HAM frequency in the US. I am not sure if it is a HAM frequency somewhere else in the world. You are allowed to receive on that frequency and most (probably all) 2m radios will receive it. Transmission can be done in an emergency, but you best not be one of those fools who thinks Facebook being down is an emergency.

If you were to transmit in a true emergency, do give your call sign as not giving your call sign would be a violation and would also raise the question of whether the emergency is real.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Ok, over sight on my part, still getting used to some of the specifics, did some assuming and you know where that gets us!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

sgtusmc98 said:


> Ok, over sight on my part, still getting used to some of the specifics, did some assuming and you know where that gets us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Actually I think this thread is helpful to new HAMS and potential HAMS.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Geek999, I know being on this forum has helped me, I have had some breakthroughs, not so frustrated with my little radio anyway. Hopefully I will get my general in the next 6months and an HF radio that will get more options.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

sgtusmc98 said:


> Geek999, I know being on this forum has helped me, I have had some breakthroughs, not so frustrated with my little radio anyway. Hopefully I will get my general in the next 6months and an HF radio that will get more options.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I am glad you feel that way. My experience in disasters has been that information is hard to get and sending a message that you are okay, let alone a more critical message is even harder. As a result, I think that comms are an under discussed aspect of prepping.


----------



## Padre

eastofaustin said:


> Question: FSR has a limit of 1 watt. We can certainly set a Baofeng on one watt. I mentioned my desire to program in other frequencies to another HAM and he said that anything used on FRS needed to be "type certified by the FCC, and that radios which could push more power could not be so certified. I realize that if/when SHTF, the rules are off, but does anyone know whether it is legal in the US to use a Baofeng or other multi-frequency HT on FRS at this time?


It is illegal to use a radio of one type on a different band, even if the frequencies overlapped (which is to say to call an operator working on a different band), unless you have a bonafided emergency. So in my area I LISTEN to marine radio all the time on my HAM, in fact I use it to monitor inland waters 14 while I monitor 16 with my Marine, but if I want to transmit then legally if you read the regs you can't use the HAM, but only Marine radio which was certified for use on that band.



sgtusmc98 said:


> I know it's after the fact but I would guess the only way that would have been illegal would be that the station you worked with didn't authorize you. Lots of groups use frequencies that fall under ham parameters


YES, the companies license clears them to use a particular frequency, but FCC regs require they use radio specifically built for the band that they are on, and although the frequencies may overlap the band is not HAM, which is not for commercial use, but either business band or public safety band. A HAM can't talk with a Marine band legally. Thus, yes, illegal (shame on you), and no, you would likely never get caught.


----------



## Ozarker

Some clarification may be,

1. To take any radio out of it's intended band but only slightly as the finals will not operate in any spectrum. You'd need to modify the finals as well as the antenna.

2. If you had a tri-band you can have greater coverage but you still won't get a standard rubber ducky operating on HF.

3. Only HAMS may build their own radio, general and above I believe, all others must use manufactured radios and unless properly licensed they may not make any modification to them.

4. Each service has its own license requirement, I have three so you can hold more than any one license. Operating on military, police or aviation bands is a quick trip to jail. Other unauthorized uses are generally a nice big fine and confiscation of all equipment. Commercial licenses are held by the entity and an employee doesn't need an individual license, neither does a commercial pilot for aviation that goes to the equipment as well. If you are a private pilot say an ultra-light and use a HT, you'll get a license, same as with Citizen Band rigs. Military, police, ambulance frequencies are limited to authorized persons, no individual license required. Same with government employees on assigned frequencies. 

5. While it may sound reasonable to use any radio in an emergency, actually it is not unless you hold the proper license or are under direct supervision of the licensed operator. Don't think that some SHTF event will allow you to operate on any band, it doesn't. This was taken up specifically with FCC counsel and there is no event that may be declared for an unauthorized operator to broadcast in any service. 

5. a. Reality, your unauthorized use will have a determination made and there is no regulation requiring prosecution of any operator. If the operator of a marine station for example is incapacitated at sea and an unauthorized operator calls for help, it is highly unlikely they will be prosecuted. 

5. b. Say you are in a vehicle near a forest fire and you have a way out. You decide to assist others that you see who are lost, you might think you see a route they could take and you get on frequencies you are not authorized to operate on. You can be prosecuted and may well be when caught. In other words, an operator may not make a determination in declaring an emergency and justify an out of band transmission. That is why all operators in Red Cross operations must hold the appropriate license, same with weather spotters for example, just because there is some emergency doesn't mean just anyone can get on the radio. 

6. HAMS may build "homebrew rigs" and they are responsible for compliance of their equipment. A technician repair license allows those repairing transmitters of any equipment they hold the proper license for. This is not to be confused with the HAM Technician license. You can't repair a commercial television transmitter without the engineer's/technician license. 

7. There is only one type of transmitter that can "broadcast" over the entire radio spectrum that is a Spark Gap transmitter and it is illegal as there is no frequency control at all, it tears up all frequencies, radio, TV, microwave, low band.....everything can be effected. 

There are tri-band antennas, loaded physically or electrical chokes for multiband operations. I've never heard of a HAM trying to build a rubber ducky type multiple band antenna probably because you can buy them cheaply, why even try? Attempting to transmit with an unturned antenna can burn up your radio. Doing so for HF operations is commonly done and is a hobby within the HAM realm. 

Just one other minor point as to getting caught. I'd suggest there are no radio transmissions of any kind that are not "caught" all spectrums are monitored. Programs with regulatory equipment "catch" call signs and signal strength. Location is not a rabbit hunt, it's triangulated automatically. My guess would be, since I never worked in the FCC or the NSA is that your transmission can be automatically flagged, from there a human may monitor. They also cam identify the equipment used as well as voice recognition patterns to nail an individual operator. If the abuse then warrants further action, they will be knocking.

The getting caught aspect is under selective enforcement, not every teenager playing with dad's rig when he's at work might get prosecuted, but caught? I bet they are caught. If the abuse continues dad may get fined and lose his equipment, not just that radio but all radio equipment. The issues is not about getting caught as I'm sure you are caught, it's if they elect to track you down and prosecute you, you'll never know that they know. 
I have real money tied up in my junk and I can't afford to pay 6 figure fines so I think I'll just stay legal and compliant.


----------



## nightwing

after all the regulations Ozarker posted I don't even want an AM radio.

America the Free ------- NOT.


----------



## Ozarker

Nightwing, LOL, here we can have any radio receiver anyone can build a receiver no license required, if you want to listen to military field war games, have at it, listen to aircraft and tower com, fine, you can try to listen to the CIA (LOL, in your imagination) government communications are on split duplex frequencies and scrambled for security, good luck with that.

But, this is not true in other countries, Germany taxes radios and TV for example, some countries you can't have a radio that receives govt. or aviation/police signals, so yes, we have it better than most.

The regulations are pretty simple and compliance is easy, get your Technician license, go buy a 2 meter radio or 6 meter or tri bander and don't mess with it. Use standard antenna arrangements and off the shelf equipment and you'll have no compliance issues and you can enjoy the rag chewing or join a net or assist in radio services, no problem. 

The trouble comes in when folks decide they can open up a radio and start tweaking it for unauthorized transmissions, otherwise, enjoy radio.


----------



## nightwing

Ozarker said:


> Nightwing, LOL, here we can have any radio receiver anyone can build a receiver no license required, if you want to listen to military field war games, have at it, listen to aircraft and tower com, fine, you can try to listen to the CIA (LOL, in your imagination) government communications are on split duplex frequencies and scrambled for security, good luck with that.
> 
> But, this is not true in other countries, Germany taxes radios and TV for example, some countries you can't have a radio that receives govt. or aviation/police signals, so yes, we have it better than most.
> 
> The regulations are pretty simple and compliance is easy, get your Technician license, go buy a 2 meter radio or 6 meter or tri bander and don't mess with it. Use standard antenna arrangements and off the shelf equipment and you'll have no compliance issues and you can enjoy the rag chewing or join a net or assist in radio services, no problem.
> 
> The trouble comes in when folks decide they can open up a radio and start tweaking it for unauthorized transmissions, otherwise, enjoy radio.


just picking on you I had considered getting a 2 meter and may yet 
seems like the Beo feng or how ever you spell it is very popular 
if you have some advice on a brand I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ozarker

I have a pair of Yaesu FT-60 radios, inexpensive, has been very reliable, fool proof, and more options than I even know to use. I was amazed the other day when one had been sitting for at least 2 years, I turned it on and the battery was still good! Amazed! I'm an older guy, I can tear into a tube radios, today you need to be a computer geek as well just to use all the functions. (Well, I do understand the functions, I just don't bother). I have used that HT chasing storms for the weather service and I have never failed to hit a repeater. I also like the size, I can put it in a shirt pocket! Don't know if this is still available newer models are out I'm sure. 

My other primary radio that I use is an Icom 706, love it. I have more coverage and as much power in my 706 mobile as I had in Swan Twins plugged into the wall, which are now collectors items or boat anchors, depending on condition. I like Icom equipment for mobile and station operations HF and UHF, I like Yaesu HTs and there are some other good ones too. 

There is nothing wrong buying close outs from a dealer as newer rigs are introduced, they are so advanced that most newbies won't use the features of new models anyway, to start out you can certainly save some money in that area. Read older reviews, any popular radio 2 or 5 years ago is likely just as good today. Buying used is good, just don't buy a radio that has been opened up and turn it on and use it before you buy it, some low life's sell smokers that go poof!
I started this hobby when I was 12 with a Helicrafters SX38B receiver I think it was, just listening and designing antennas for the receiver.
Remember too, HAM radio is used for specific purposes and to advance the hobby. That means you can be on a net and discuss many topics related to radio communications. It is not for general broadcasting to play your CDs in the background with the mike keyed up. It's not for swapping chili recipes or any commercial venture like advertising you guns for sale. You can talk about a HAM fest events, open related commercial products or services but not personal promotions. There is a bit of ethics involved. If you get out of bounds other operators will remind you, no big deal. Now, if you want to give smokey reports and gossip I suggest you go with the FRS with a CB there good buddy. The primary purpose of HAM is emergency communications, experimenting with radio, signal transmissions, antenna types and other aspects as to performance and successful communications in or under difficult conditions. Visit the AARL website and join. Begin by listening, not talking, you'll pick up on the phraseology and methods used for efficient communications, it ain't a CB. Then jump in, any "Old Man" (seasoned radio operator) will be willing to help any newbie.

Sorry for the extra verbage as to your question about equipment, but identify the use and purpose of your communications to select the right type of service that best suits your needs, then select the appropriate training and licensing and then the equipment. HAM radio can be done on a budget, an HT is fine or as you advance and get into other areas of the hobby like microwave, TV, or other aspects you can spend as much money as you like, even more than you like. 73's!


----------



## Geek999

nightwing said:


> just picking on you I had considered getting a 2 meter and may yet
> seems like the Beo feng or how ever you spell it is very popular
> if you have some advice on a brand I would appreciate it.


The Baofeng is cheap, very cheap, which is why it gets mentioned. If you are willing to spend a bit more you can get a brand name radio such as Yaesu or Icom and probably be happier.

There have been some past threads on this with good advice.


----------



## Ozarker

LOL, I didn't even know what a Baofeng was! Stay away from cheap Chinese stuff or off brand radios, if they mess up, you are responsible for their operation and compliance. TenTec stuuf needs to be checked too, some work fine, some don't. Stay away from kit radio transmitters unless you know they guy that built it and are confident in his knowledge, you don't want to buy stuff someone built as their first build. It's much better going with well know manufactures and picking up older equipment on a budget.


----------



## nightwing

Geek999 said:


> The Baofeng is cheap, very cheap, which is why it gets mentioned. If you are willing to spend a bit more you can get a brand name radio such as Yaesu or Icom and probably be happier.
> 
> There have beenn some past threads on this with good advice.


thats the name I was looking for yaesu but my mind remembered boefeng

personally I just want to pickup cross chatter if things go sideways.

and thank you Ozarker i understand I was in the CB craze back when.
all good information.


----------



## Geek999

nightwing said:


> thats the name I was looking for yaesu but my mind remembered boefeng
> 
> personally I just want to pickup cross chatter if things go sideways.
> 
> and thank you Ozarker i understand I was in the CB craze back when.
> all good information.


I own a Yaesu and am happy with it, but it cost quadruple what a Baofeng costs. I can't fault someone deciding to try something that is 1/4 the price. I have considered the idea of buying a few Baofengs and dropping them in a Faraday cage. I haven't done it, but I've considered it. 

If all you want to do is listen then a cheap radio may be all you need, but I'd consider a short wave listening radio for that purpose. You can find something that gives you AM/FM/Weather Bands/short wave and maybe some other features if you look.


----------



## bkt

I have four Baofeng UV-5R radios and they all perform extremely well. While I wouldn't be opposed to a nice Kenwood, Icom or Yaesu HT, I'm hard-pressed to justify the increase in cost for the additional benefits. I understand there is a difference in quality and some enhanced features on the name-brand devices. There's no question about that.

Historically, getting into amateur radio isn't for folks with limited funds. You can go to hamfests and pick up some older used equipment, but you're usually still looking at a few hundred dollars to see if it's a hobby you really want to get into. Radios like the Baofeng break that price barrier: for under $40 you get a dual-band radio in new condition that performs well. That opens doors for a lot of people. 

These things are cheap...why not keep one in your vehicles, get-home bags, at hunting camp, etc?

If all you want to do is listen, buy a cheap RTL receiver and run SDR# (free) or GNU Radio (also free) and have at it.


----------



## eastofaustin

There's one professional HAM store in San Antonio. (Grumpy's). I asked him about Baofengs and he says that they are about all he sells. He has tested them extensively. He has set up large volunteer fire departments with them on the PUBLIC Service frequencies. He says you can pay four or five times as much if you want to, but you're not getting much more. Mine does everything my Icom does (and more). 

Furthermore, in a SHTF situation, a HAM HT is probably not be best radio for a non-radio person. A "simple" HT with fixed channels is a lot better for some people who have no idea about dual bands, function keys, etc. Just tell them to go to channel 12. I have 10 brand new in the blister pack FRS/GRS HTs in a faraday bag in an ammo box in a metal filing cabinet in a metal build. The are a name brand product which I picked up on a close out fro $10.00 for two pack. I have their frequencies programed into my Beofeng. That lets me hear what's going on around the city on the 2 meter and 73cm repeaters, listen in to a couple of Public Service channels and still communicate with my neighbors down the street. I think that I'm going to pick up one of the five packs of Beofeng's and put them in that same drawer, so I don't have to worry about having to one I'm using go down.

In thinking about SHTF situation, I have also picked up a Yeasu FT 817. It's a QRP rig with UHF, VHF and HF through 80 meters. I don't plan on doing much talking on it, but it has good ears and I have a good tunable portable antenna to go with it just so I keep and ear to the world. It is a broad spectrum receiver and that's what I wanted. And all of it is low enough powered that I can run everything off of a couple of deep cycle 12 volt batteries which can be recharged by one small solar panel (pushing 19 volts and 420 milliamps.) That gear, plus a charge controller are all in that draw, along with a multimeter and a bunch of rechargeable batteries.

Just because things are cheap, doesn't mean they are no good. Just because things are expense don't mean they will work.

73
eastofaustin


----------



## Fn/Form

sgtusmc98 said:


> I know it's after the fact but I would guess the only way that would have been illegal would be that the station you worked with didn't authorize you. Lots of groups use frequencies that fall under ham parameters, all the EMS and sheriffs office in my area use 155.575 which is in the HAM area and they don't have HAM licenses. MARS will let you use HF frequencies for a year without your general license for them anyway, actually I believe you primarily use military frequencies. Point being the lines get blurred some times depending on the use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


The public safety oranizations are operating under an FCC station/locally supported radio license. The authorized users fall under that license.

Setting up non-certified radios on a commercial public system can get someone in big trouble. I have a friend who got a knock on his door from the FCC. The FCC guy was called (from out of town) specifically to pinpoint his location. My friend got a letter in the mail first, which my friend chose to ignore. Then they made a site visit. They were professional, but they made the legal and confiscation consequences very clear.

It is much like driving a vehicle in public. There are consequences when you choose to not stay in your own lane, intentional or not. Hopefully no one gets hurt and its just an inconvenience. But it's never good when you do it knowingly and intentionally.


----------



## Cookie_Monster

I have a question about the emergency "may-day" transmission thing. I read in a few different forums, about it being legal for "anyone to use any radio" to transmit a may-day distress call.

Found this on a "Ham for Dummies" website... Is this correct? "Legal"

*Making and responding to distress calls*

Before an emergency occurs, be sure you know how to make a distress call on a frequency where hams are likely to be listening, such as a marine service net or a wide-coverage repeater frequency. Store at least one of these frequencies in your radio's memories, if possible. ****Anyone, licensed or not*,*** can use your radio equipment in an emergency to call for help on any frequency. You won't have time to be looking at net directories in an emergency. Do the following things when you make a distress call.


If you need immediate emergency assistance, the appropriate voice signal is MAYDAY and the appropriate Morse code signal is SOS (yes, just like in the movies).


Maydays sound something like: _"MAYDAY, MAYDAY, MAYDAY, this is [your call sign]"_ followed by:
 • Your location (latitude/longitude) or address of the emergency

• The nature of the emergency

• What type of assistance you need - such as medical or transportation aid


Repeat your distress signal and your call sign for several minutes or until you get an answer. Even if you don't hear an answer, others may hear you.


Try different frequencies if you do not get an answer. If you do decide to change frequencies, announce to what frequency you are moving so that anyone hearing you can follow.


----------



## bkt

Cookie_Monster said:


> I have a question about the emergency "may-day" transmission thing. I read in a few different forums, about it being legal for "anyone to use any radio" to transmit a may-day distress call.


If you don't have any other means of communication in an emergency situation then you certainly can use a radio if you have one. But using one is not as straightforward as pushing a button and talking; you need to know what frequencies to transmit and receive on to communicate. So I recommend getting at least your Technician level amateur radio license because you will learn a lot whether you want to or not and you will be able to effectively operate a radio.


----------



## Rex999

Hi guys

Some of said that it can be easy for Baofeng to communicate with no problem with FRS and VHF marine... This is simple to do in the menu, no hack needed.
Can you tell me how?
Cus the FRS starts with 136000 vhf and the FRS has to star with 121000.
Thank you and pleasssse reaply ASAP.


----------



## bkt

FRS is UHF, not VHF. Freqs range from 462.5625 to 467.7125. Legal FRS max output power is 0.5 watt but the Baofengs lowest power output is 1 watt. So technically, broadcasting on FRS with a Baofeng isn't legal.

I believe marine VHF ranges from 156.050 to 162.025.

I'm not sure where you're getting 136000 and 121000....


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Rex999 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Some of said that it can be easy for Baofeng to communicate with no problem with FRS and VHF marine... This is simple to do in the menu, no hack needed.
> 
> Can you tell me how?
> 
> Cus the FRS starts with 136000 vhf and the FRS has to star with 121000.
> 
> Thank you and pleasssse reaply ASAP.


1. Please review your grammar and try to represent yourself with a little more maturity.

2. Please include units with your numbers so we know what you're talking about.

3. Please introduce yourself (per forum guidelines) in the introductions section so we know a bit more about you. Not much worse than a "one post wonder."

4. You're asking us for information on how to modify a transceiver in such a way that it'd be illegal to operate it. Did you know there are law enforcement personnel here regularly? Perhaps you may wish to rethink your request, yes?

5. As a ham radio operator myself, I take the self-policing concept seriously as I don't like people screwing up the air waves for everyone else. Please don't operate illegally as it affects those around you.

6. Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Rex999

Hi
Im Waleed from UAE and im 29 yo. And im a programer.

I would love to be a walkietalkie programer.i like to discover new things and learn how it works.
All i wanted to know is there another freqs then uhf 400000-520000
Vhf 136000-173000 is there another freqs then these.
By the way im not looking for some thing illegal.

Thanks and i hope you understand me.


----------



## bkt

Hi Waleed, and welcome. Programming a radio is not like other software programming. While it is possible to make advanced hardware modifications and write Python (or other) code to make the Baofeng do things it was not originally designed to do, that is beyond the scope of this forum. When we say "programming" in this context, it just means saving transmit and receive frequencies, offset amount and direction, tone and other characteristics in a memory channel. Doing this on the Baofeng with the keypad is possible but not intuitive or easy. I recommend the free program Chirp to more easily and quickly program the radio. I used Chirp to load in FRS, GMRS, and Marine frequencies to experiment with.

The Baofeng radio is limited by hardware to the frequency ranges specified: 136MHz-174MHz and 400MHZ-520MHz. There are ways to get the display to show 1.25M frequencies (220MHz) but the hardware does not actually support that range of frequencies.

You should check what the laws permit in your country about transmitting on those frequencies. It might be legal where you are to use FRS, GMRS and Marine frequencies with higher wattage where you are.

What is it you want to be able to do? What frequency ranges do you want to be able to transmit or listen on?


----------



## Rex999

Hi

Thanks for your reply.

I have downloaded the program but when i prees write the freqs to the walkie talkie it says there is some thing wrong with the com. I have tried all coms but it says the same thing.
Can i program it with the walkie talkie keybord?

Thank you so Much.


----------



## bkt

Yes, you can program it with the keyboard. There are instructional videos on youtube.com showing how to do this.

There are some programming cables for the Baofeng that use chips that are incompatible with Windows. The three cables I ordered have worked OK for me but I run Linux and not Windows. You should be able to find out which cables work with Windows and order one. It's really much easier to use Chirp than to program each frequency by hand.


----------



## Rex999

Dear bkt.
Thank you for reply.

1- Im useing mac laptop is that why the the program is not working.
2- the reason that makes me interested on this websid cuz it says easy way to Hack Turns Walkie Talkie Into HAM-FRS-GMRS-MARINE-BUSINESS Radio.

I hope u understand what i mean, and i will give a link on youtube that show you how to hack the walkie talkie its amizeing please see it and tell me what do think.






Thank you so much for you help.


----------



## bkt

The title of this thread is wrong - this is NOT a "hack". It is just setting the memory channels with FRS, GMRS or Marine frequencies. You can still use HAM frequencies at the same time if you wish.

The Baofeng UV5R radio available on amazon.com can reach from 136.000MHz through 174.000MHz on 2M and 400.000MHz through 480.000MHz (or up to 520.000MHz on some models) on 70cm.

The amateur radio (HAM) 2M band is 144.000MHz through 146.000MHz and the 70cm amateur radio band is 430.000MHz through 440.000MHz.

FRS frequencies range from 462.5625 through 467.7125MHz. GMRS frequencies are from 462.5625MHz through 467.7250MHz. Marine frequencies are from 156.050MHz through 162.025MHz.

So as you can see, the radio is not limited only to amateur radio frequencies but can be used on other radio service frequency ranges as wel including FRS, GMRS, Marine and probably business. You should check your local laws to ensure you are not doing anything illegal before you broadcast on these frequencies.

The radio memory presets can be programmed to hold any frequencies the radio can receive and broadcast on. You don't have to use it only on amateur radio frequencies.


----------



## zombieresponder

Rex999 said:


> Dear bkt.
> Thank you for reply.
> 
> 1- Im useing mac laptop is that why the the program is not working.
> 2- the reason that makes me interested on this websid cuz it says easy way to Hack Turns Walkie Talkie Into HAM-FRS-GMRS-MARINE-BUSINESS Radio.
> 
> I hope u understand what i mean, and i will give a link on youtube that show you how to hack the walkie talkie its amizeing please see it and tell me what do think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for you help.


I just checked and there is a MAC version of CHIRP. Most of the programming cables out there are built on counterfeit Prolific chips and require either an old version of the driver to work or won't work at all(on windows, I don't know about MAC).

The radio needs to be on a frequency that is not in use _and_ the volume control on the radio needs to be set at or near max. Both of these things are stated by the Chirp software and I have found them to be true. Are you selecting the correct radio type from the list? Will it download from the radio? The only other thing I can think of is that you may be using an older version of the software instead of the latest daily build as they recommend.


----------



## codyw1

Well that's all fine and dandy and yes I've done it before but just remember FCC rules state fmrs and gmrs is only .5 watts so you get your HT at 5 watts you could get a hefty fine... Though in a shtf situation that goes out the window


----------



## bkt

Not quite. FRS is limited to .5W. GMRS can go up to 5W. See: https://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/general-mobile-radio-service-gmrs

A GMRS system consists of station operators, a mobile station (often comprised of several mobile units) and sometimes one or more land stations. A small base station is one that has an antenna no more than 20 feet above the ground or above the tree on which it is mounted and transmits with no more than 5 watts ERP. The use of some channels is restricted to certain types of stations.

Radios marketed as "FRS/GMRS" or "dual-service radios" are available from many manufacturers and many retail or discount stores. The manual that comes with the radio, or the label placed on it by the manufacturer, should indicate the service the radio is certified for. If you cannot determine what service the radio may be used in, contact the manufacturer. If you operate a radio under the GMRS rules, you must have a GMRS license. GMRS radios generally transmit at higher power levels (1 to 5 watts is typical) than FRS radios and may have detachable antennas.

If you operate a radio that has been approved for both FRS and GMRS, and if you limit your operations to the FRS channels with a maximum power of ½ watt effective radiated power and an integral antenna, you are not required to have a license. (Note that some dual-service radios transmit with higher power on FRS channels 1 through 7; these radios can be used without a license only on FRS channels 8 through 14.)


----------



## eastofaustin

*Ozarker, you over simplify*



Ozarker said:


> Nightwing, LOL, here we can have any radio receiver anyone can build a receiver no license required, if you want to listen to military field war games, have at it, listen to aircraft and tower com, fine, you can try to listen to the CIA (LOL, in your imagination) government communications are on split duplex frequencies and scrambled for security, good luck with that.
> 
> But, this is not true in other countries, Germany taxes radios and TV for example, some countries you can't have a radio that receives govt. or aviation/police signals, so yes, we have it better than most.
> 
> The regulations are pretty simple and compliance is easy, get your Technician license, go buy a 2 meter radio or 6 meter or tri bander and don't mess with it. Use standard antenna arrangements and off the shelf equipment and you'll have no compliance issues and you can enjoy the rag chewing or join a net or assist in radio services, no problem.
> 
> The trouble comes in when folks decide they can open up a radio and start tweaking it for unauthorized transmissions, otherwise, enjoy radio.


Take one of the wide spectrum Chinese radios. They are NOT limited to transmission on legal US bands. They cover a wide spectrum of frequencies. There are volunteer fire departments and ambulance services using them in our area. These are NOT publicly accessible frequencies unless you join the fire department or work for the ambulance service. China does not make these radios for U.S. sales. They make them for world wide sales so they are wide open. In the United States (at this time, WWII was different), there is no restriction on OWNING any radio. The restrictions come on transmitting on unauthorized frequencies. For HAMS, in a true emergencies, any means of communication is authorized for preserving life and property. If doomsday comes, then it is highly unlikely that the FCC will be a big factor. Likewise, if the dystopian writers' scenarios come true and tyrants are trying to crush all freedom lovers, the fact that one has HAM or other licenses will not protect against being stood up against a wall or suffering a drone strike. However, the most important thing to remember is that radio communication is art as well as science. In a world with multiple repeaters, and cell phones, communications seem really easy. Take them out and radios may or may not work in a meaningful way. THere are times when you can talk to people 1000 miles away but you can't hear a word from one who is 100 miles away. If radios are a part of your survival plan, you need to get licensed and then get on the air and learn the quirks of various bands and equipment. Nothing helps like experience. It doesn't matter how many books you've read. If you never take a radio out of its box until the SHTF, you will be in for a rude awakening.


----------

